# Compilar Audacity

## ElOrens

¿Alguien ha conseguido compilar AudacitY?

Me casca compilando una de sus dependencias, el WxGTK 2.29 (creo  :Smile: ).

El caso es que tengo puesta la 2.32 y no la quiere usar el instalador.

Leí en los foros que bajando el nivel de optimización de código a -02 compilaba, pero yo no lo he conseguido, casca igual.

Gracias por vuestra atención.

----------

